# SM Ulilathe 9" way wipers?



## calgaryguy (Mar 12, 2022)

I'm starting yet another 9" SM Utilathe thread (YASMT) so these might be more easily searchable by some forum member or google crawler.

My 9" Standard Modern Ultilathe needs some new way wipers. The current ones have all kinds of swarf embedded in them.

I assume I just cut new ones to match out of a suitable material. If so, what is the material of choice?


----------



## Brent H (Mar 12, 2022)

I made them out of an old felt hat. Works perfect.

The lady at church didn’t even feel it leave her head


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 12, 2022)

So felt of that thickness is the 'preferred' material? The ones in there almost seem like rubber.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 12, 2022)

Brent H said:


> I made them out of an old felt hat. Works perfect.
> 
> The lady at church didn’t even feel it leave her head



I have some of that felt left that you sent me LOL...

I'll check if there is enough left for @calgaryguy to use.


----------



## Brent H (Mar 12, 2022)

@calgaryguy : the wipers keep the swarf out but also lay down some thin lube.  Once they harden or get all clogged you lose the lube.  “Wiper with Benefits”


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 12, 2022)

Here Ya go.......






Should be enough there for another 4 wipers.  If not I have a felt hat I've been saving for just the occasion.  Pretty sure the wipers I removed from mine were leather, so a soft tanned leather would work as well.

BTB - I have 2 gallons of way oil if you want some.  A quart will last you a life time.

Craig


----------



## Tom O (Mar 13, 2022)

Hmm I could use some way oil.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 13, 2022)

Tom O said:


> Hmm I could use some way oil.



PM me and I'll fix you up with some....


----------



## calgaryguy (Mar 13, 2022)

Beer/wine/bevvy of your choice coming your way @YYCHM


----------

